
Sequel Pro 1.1 RC1 - jipumarino
http://www.sequelpro.com/blog/2015.06/sequel-pro-1-1-rc1/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SequelProDeveloperBlog+%28Sequel+Pro+Developer+Blog%29
======
zeeed
did you check whether you're free to use the name 'sequel'?

[https://inventively.com/search/trademarks/79035534](https://inventively.com/search/trademarks/79035534)

